# Rib bones??



## cyndrae

I was wondering if anyone let's their little one chew on rib bones. This last weekend we BBQed ribs and Dave mentioned he would like to give one to Lilly. I started to think about it and as long as it was on a limited bases (take it away after a bit) and it was before bath time (it is sure to be messy) and I made sure it was one with no loose parts it would not hurt anything.

What do you think?


----------



## Ladysmom

Cooked bones should never be given to dog!

*Here are 10 reasons Why It's a Bad Idea to Give Your Dog a Bone:*



*Broken teeth.* This may call for expensive veterinary dentistry.
*Mouth or tongue injuries.* These can be very bloody and messy and may require a trip to see your veterinarian.
*Bone gets looped around your dog's lower jaw.* This can be frightening or painful for your dog and potentially costly to you, as it usually means a trip to see your veterinarian.
*Bone gets stuck in esophagus*, the tube that food travels through to reach the stomach. Your dog may gag, trying to bring the bone back up, and will need to see your veterinarian.
*Bone gets stuck in windpipe.* This may happen if your dog accidentally inhales a small enough piece of bone. This is an emergency because your dog will have trouble breathing. Get your pet to your veterinarian immediately!
*Bone gets stuck in stomach.* It went down just fine, but the bone may be too big to pass out of the stomach and into the intestines. Depending on the bone's size, your dog may need surgery or upper gastrointestinal endoscopy, a procedure in which your veterinarian uses a long tube with a built-in camera and grabbing tools to try to remove the stuck bone from the stomach.
*Bone gets stuck in intestines* and causes a blockage. It may be time for surgery.
*Constipation due to bone fragments.* Your dog may have a hard time passing the bone fragments because they're very sharp and they scrape the inside of the large intestine or rectum as they move along. This causes severe pain and may require a visit to your veterinarian.
*Severe bleeding from the rectum.* This is very messy and can be dangerous. It's time for a trip to see your veterinarian.
FDA Advises Against Cooked Bones For Dogs


----------



## almitra

Beef rib bones are ginormous, and messy as all get-out, so I wouldn't for those reasons. But that's just me. Splintering doesn't seem to be a prevalent isue with BEEF rib bones...of course we all know chicken bones are terrible under any circumstances. I bet getting all that grease out of white hair would be a real job.....just a little food for thought.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I've given Nikki RAW beef marrow bones before. She loved them, but they are too big for her.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Ladysmom said:


> Cooked bones should never be given to dog!
> 
> *Here are 10 reasons Why It's a Bad Idea to Give Your Dog a Bone:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Broken teeth.* This may call for expensive veterinary dentistry.
> *Mouth or tongue injuries.* These can be very bloody and messy and may require a trip to see your veterinarian.
> *Bone gets looped around your dog's lower jaw.* This can be frightening or painful for your dog and potentially costly to you, as it usually means a trip to see your veterinarian.
> *Bone gets stuck in esophagus*, the tube that food travels through to reach the stomach. Your dog may gag, trying to bring the bone back up, and will need to see your veterinarian.
> *Bone gets stuck in windpipe.* This may happen if your dog accidentally inhales a small enough piece of bone. This is an emergency because your dog will have trouble breathing. Get your pet to your veterinarian immediately!
> *Bone gets stuck in stomach.* It went down just fine, but the bone may be too big to pass out of the stomach and into the intestines. Depending on the bone's size, your dog may need surgery or upper gastrointestinal endoscopy, a procedure in which your veterinarian uses a long tube with a built-in camera and grabbing tools to try to remove the stuck bone from the stomach.
> *Bone gets stuck in intestines* and causes a blockage. It may be time for surgery.
> *Constipation due to bone fragments.* Your dog may have a hard time passing the bone fragments because they're very sharp and they scrape the inside of the large intestine or rectum as they move along. This causes severe pain and may require a visit to your veterinarian.
> *Severe bleeding from the rectum.* This is very messy and can be dangerous. It's time for a trip to see your veterinarian.
> FDA Advises Against Cooked Bones For Dogs


We used to give our Goliath bones until...yep... #1 Now we just don't give bones anymore since it stunk that he lost a tooth over it


----------



## jmm

NO NO NO NO NO! We had a dog almost die from complications to eating similar cooked bones a few weeks ago. NEVER feed cooked bones. NEVER feed ham or pork bones of any kind as they tend to splinter.


----------



## cyndrae

Thanks everyone. That is all I needed to say no for bones.


----------



## Sandcastles

Oh my goodness, thank you for the information - I actually bought Merrick bones today, thinking that they might help with the teething process. Since my fluffs are "teething" on very expensive wicker furniture lately which is totally unacceptable.(I think that we own almost every teething toy on the market, but they prefer wicker.) 

I certainly will not give them to my fluffs now. 

Allie


----------



## beckinwolf

I'm going to print this out and post it in the kitchen for my grandpa. This is an on-going battle I have with my grandparents.


----------



## coco

My friend lost a dog because she gave her a bone. She was larger than a Maltese. I never give mine bones after hearing that.


----------

